# Deer



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2016)

A while ago I said I would start taking pics of our flourishing neighborhood deer herd. Well I finally got started. I will add pics through the year. Could not get them all together but there were 5 across the street this AM. dining on the neighbors trees. They like to bed down in her front yard. fence you see the top of in first pic used to be covered in grapes- not any more- they have eaten them down to ground.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (May 11, 2016)

Very cool Mike! I could watch deer all day long. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2016)

Tony said:


> Very cool Mike! I could watch deer all day long. Tony



Not when they are dining on the landscaping.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodman6415 (May 11, 2016)

Very true ... In April we planted 5 trees and 8 different bushes ... Da$& bas$&@! Eat all the leaves they can reach .... Bought some repel spray and started fencing around all new plants .... Can only hope it slows them down some


Mike1950 said:


> Not when they are dining on the landscaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2016)

Ps- anybody can and should add their deer pics...


----------



## robert flynt (May 11, 2016)

Mine are gun shy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC (May 11, 2016)

Thwwwwwwwwwwwp!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man (May 11, 2016)

Seems like it would be time for a nice venison steak! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (May 12, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## justallan (May 13, 2016)

Just now out the front door.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## justallan (May 13, 2016)

Okay, I give up on taking pictures without my glasses on.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (May 13, 2016)

Dang!!! Look at all that sausage and hamburger on the hoof.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (May 18, 2016)

Very true ... In April we planted 5 trees and 8 different bushes ... Da$& bas$&@! Eat all the leaves they can reach .... Bought some repel spray and started fencing around all new plants .... Can only hope it slows them down some

@woodman6415 
We used to put chicken wire down around the fruit trees as a kid. we nailed them to 2x4's. they step in it get their hooves caught and freak out lol. one time the wire was gone and found it a few hundred yards from the house and you could see where it fell and skidded a few times lol they didn't come back for a few weeks


----------



## brown down (May 18, 2016)

justallan said:


> Just now out the front door.



looks like some cows in there.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2016)

brown down said:


> Very true ... In April we planted 5 trees and 8 different bushes ... Da$& bas$&@! Eat all the leaves they can reach .... Bought some repel spray and started fencing around all new plants .... Can only hope it slows them down some
> 
> @woodman6415
> We used to put chicken wire down around the fruit trees as a kid. we nailed them to 2x4's. they step in it get their hooves caught and freak out lol. one time the wire was gone and found it a few hundred yards from the house and you could see where it fell and skidded a few times lol they didn't come back for a few weeks



About 10 yrs ago I walked the shop about at dawn and spooked a big doe. She took off around the shop- made a noise going over the fence and I thought nothing of it. It was summer and a few days later Kathie said whats that smell and I said- Hell I do not know. She walked around back- deer had broken it's neck-ran into hog wire fence. Called the game dept. the said call the highway dept. - They said " if it is not completely in the road we won't do anything about it, it would be my responsibility if if it was in my yard" My response- " it is definitely completely in the street" as I am thinking It is your damn deer- if I shoot it in my yard I am in trouble but If it dies of natural causes in my yard it is my responsibility???? But deer was in street after I drug it 150'

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## brown down (May 18, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> About 10 yrs ago I walked the shop about at dawn and spooked a big doe. She took off around the shop- made a noise going over the fence and I thought nothing of it. It was summer and a few days later Kathie said whats that smell and I said- Hell I do not know. She walked around back- deer had broken it's neck-ran into hog wire fence. Called the game dept. the said call the highway dept. - They said " if it is not completely in the road we won't do anything about it, it would be my responsibility if if it was in my yard" My response- " it is definitely completely in the street" as I am thinking It is your damn deer- if I shoot it in my yard I am in trouble but If it dies of natural causes in my yard it is my responsibility???? But deer was in street after I drug it 150'




hahahah I would have done the same thing!


----------



## brown down (May 18, 2016)

when were those pics taken? how cold is it up there she still has her winter coat on?


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2016)

brown down said:


> when were those pics taken? how cold is it up there she still has her winter coat on?


 Pictures were taken day of post. They are losing their winter coat. It is warm. We have had a very warm spring.


----------



## justallan (May 18, 2016)

brown down said:


> looks like some cows in there.


That's my bull pasture until y
The 10th of June every year.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2016)

You can keep the deer out of stuff now these guys- They are mite harder to keep out of stuff- The Bull Walked over our fence. Stood on his hind legs- reached up and tore the crap out of our Mountain ash. Head was probably 13-14' off the ground. The Bull- 2 calves and cow pictured have been moved out of neighborhood along with 2 calves and another cow last year. $4K a critter to move them....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## justallan (May 19, 2016)

@Mike1950 I'd moved them for half that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 19, 2016)

justallan said:


> @Mike1950 I'd moved them for half that.



That calve looking me straight in the eye is about 450 lbs- Looks absolutely delicious!!!  but The game department frowns on poaching these guys and the police dept. frowns on shooting in our suburban environment. the thought still crossed my mind.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brown down (May 19, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> That calve looking me straight in the eye is about 450 lbs- Looks absolutely delicious!!!  but The game department frowns on poaching these guys and the police dept. frowns on shooting in our suburban environment. the thought still crossed my mind.....



crossbows and bows make no noise lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 19, 2016)

brown down said:


> crossbows and bows make no noise lol



I know but having a 400-1000 lb critter running through neighborhood while bleeding out does not make me feel warm and fuzzy. poaching a deer and throwing it in trunk is one thing- poaching one of the calves- my guess is 4 people would struggle to get in trunk and trunks are not that large........


----------



## brown down (May 20, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I know but having a 400-1000 lb critter running through neighborhood while bleeding out does not make me feel warm and fuzzy. poaching a deer and throwing it in trunk is one thing- poaching one of the calves- my guess is 4 people would struggle to get in trunk and trunks are not that large........




yea Im sure the neighbors wouldn't like one doing the drunken death stumble in their yard lol.


----------

